# The Deal Is Done!



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

It's been a long journey. We have wanted a camper for a year. But we wanted to wait untill the baby was born. We thought If we orderd it then, it would take 3 months to come in. So the baby came and things were good, but i wanted to see if the wife was going to be able to work from home with the baby. So we waited. Just when i thought it was time. I came home from work to find a busted water pipe and a flooded house.







I wont even get in to the plummer that ripped me off or his restoration expert he recomended that did the same. Now that they are starting to put the house back together. I was ready.

When this started I was set on the 27rsds. After everyone talking about the 31rqs. I went to take a look. I't was great. So i started working on a deal. My local dealer







.







So i called Emerald coast rv in tallahassee. We worked out a great deal. They matched lake shore and i got a 500.00 dollar camping world gift cert.







It will be here in about 10 days!!!









In the deal i am getting an equalizer. I said I wanted the 1200 lb. The dealer said i should get the 1000 lb. That this was the correct set up for this camper. I thought I should get the bigger one in case i loaded stuff in the camper. He said the mfg said no and i should use the 1000lb. What do you think?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> It's been a long journey. We have wanted a camper for a year. But we wanted to wait untill the baby was born. We thought If we orderd it then, it would take 3 months to come in. So the baby came and things were good, but i wanted to see if the wife was going to be able to work from home with the baby. So we waited. Just when i thought it was time. I came home from work to find a busted water pipe and a flooded house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on finally sealing the deal.

GET THE 1200 lb BARS...........If he doesn't want to get them, tell him you will order the hitch.....

JMHO......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Get the 1200 ... Bigger is Better... the dealer just doesn't want to spend the extra money...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> In the deal i am getting an equalizer. I said I wanted the 1200 lb. The dealer said i should get the 1000 lb. That this was the correct set up for this camper. I thought I should get the bigger one in case i loaded stuff in the camper. He said the mfg said no and i should use the 1000lb. What do you think?


 Congrats on the new trailer you won't be disapointed!

He would be correct if the tongue weight is per the web site (830lb ) but once you add weight it will probably go up by 200 lb or more. My 06 26RS was rated at 600 lb but I have it loaded and iI weighed it at 900 lb so go with the 1200 lb.

Good luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Lee and Amy!
A new Outback! That calls for a big
Whoo Hoo!!!

Lee, I would hold out for the 1,200# bars. I have the 1,000#'ers on my 28RS-DS and they are just adequate. That 31RQS is a bigger, heavier trailer... I would INSIST on the 1,200# setup!

And hey, if it is too much, you can easily dial it down. The 1,000# bars, on the other hand, can't be dialed up to 1,200#.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and sorry for your flood. When in comes in at least you have a place to go should the rennovations create a mess.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Congrats on your new 31rqs!









Sounds like you got a great deal









I would hold out for the 1200lbs too...Isn't it strange that they are trying to talk you into the smaller one, when online at RVWholesalers all sizes are the same price?

Sorry to hear about the house...Thinking about your new TT should help distract you a bit









Dawn


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats man!!

1200 pound bars.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the 31!!!
That seems to be a popular trailer, and a beauty too! You will love it!
1200 lb Equalizer, don't let them BS you!
Good luck!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Lee...that is great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations on the new trailer. Definitely get the 1,200 lb bars. I've got the 1,000 lb bars for my 26RS and the hitch works well. With that size trailer you absolutely need the larger bars.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Get the 1200# You are going to need them. Nice choice for a TT. Lets party! 
Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEET..

That is one awesome trailer. I'm jealous.

Hope you and the family have some great lifelong memories in it.

Bet the next 10 days are going to CRAWL by for you.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations! You'll Love the 31RQS. Ours has been great and we use it every weekend we possibly can and enjoy every minute of it. The heavier bars are the way to go. The extra security is worth any aggrivation. There are a number of creature comforts that may interest you. We added a foam topper to the queen bed and it makes for a VERY comfortable sleep. Every now and again I work odd shifts at the Power Plant Since my wife works as well I don't want to wake her up so I will just climb into our rolling suite, turn the tube on or whatever and get a good night sleep. Until she's heading off to work and comes in to say goodbye!

This is a great site with some really good people on it. If you need help, opinions or are looking to do some mods, want some opinions about CG's this is the place!

Congratulations again! BTW which interior did you get?

Eric


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I would hold out for the 1200lbs too...Isn't it strange that they are trying to talk you into the smaller one, when online at RVWholesalers all sizes are the same price?
> 
> Dawn


He said the price was the same. But he recomended the 1000lb. I said i was not sure about it and i would get back to him on it. Sounds like everyone thinks i should get the 1200lb. I am calling the mfg today, but i think they are going to say the same thing. Bigger is better


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 31RQS
Get the 1200 bars
Don't forget to post pics of it

Don


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I think the counsel has spoken.

I put the 1,000 lbs on my 23RS, overkill maybe, security, never safe enough.

Have fun camping with the baby, we have a porta-crib that works great on the folded dinette. My daughter does pretty well with it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Even if they were overkill - and I don't think they are - having the 1,200# bars would just mean you don't have to jack the TT/TV up as high to mount them (less bending / same weight xfer). And trust me, that is a good thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations on the 31RQS. We are so happy with ours.

I am not sure of the lbs, but we have the equilizer hitch bars and it pulls beautifully.

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!

anne


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!!! Enjoy that new ship!









Now, get over to the SE section and sign up for the 2007 Summer Rally at TopSail Park!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK. As i would expect. The dealer was F O S. I called equalizer and they said go with the 1200 lb one.
I guess that would make it
Dealers 3








Outbackers 11585








Outbackers wins again!

( my 3 points to the dealer was a good will gesture)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> OK. As i would expect. The dealer was F O S. I called equalizer and they said go with the 1200 lb one.
> I guess that would make it
> Dealers 3
> 
> ...


3 eh? I might go 1...but 3? Wow, you are a truely nice guy.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You'll love that interior.... sometimes I think our 31RQS is nicer than our home!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, Lee and Amy!!! Just think how much you're gonna miss the e-mails from me about "when you gonna get your Outback?" Way to go. You went in, and went in all the way. I'm getting a quote on trade-in on my 27RSDS for a Sydney Outback 31 RQS, myself. I DEFINITELY fell in love with the zoomzoom's and it's so "homey" and roomy, and can't beat that walk-in shower!!
Again, congratulations. You finally completed your family!!















Darlene action


----------

